# Transurethral resection unroofing prostatic abscess



## jeremyj (Jan 17, 2012)

Need some advise on how to code this procedure. I was looking at CPT 52601. Do i also need a CPT for placement os suprapubic tube.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 18, 2012)

Is the SP tube percutaneous or open?  And what do you think about 52700 for the abscess?


----------

